# Sky cards



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of any companies here that sell sky cards and do not charge an annual maintenance fee?? Im being charged 150€ a year.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

You pay an annual fee for the "privalige" of using the card agents UK address.

If you can arrange for a sky card to be registered at your own (a friend or family members) UK address then you will not have to pay a yearly fee to the agent..


----------

